# States that are fully taxing Unemployment benefits



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The 13 states that will make taxpayers pay state taxes on the full amount of their unemployment compensation are Colorado, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, North Carolina, New York, Rhode Island, South Carolina and West Virginia, CNBC reported.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The 13 states that will make taxpayers pay state taxes on the full amount of their unemployment compensation are Colorado, Georgia, Hawaii, Idaho, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, North Carolina, New York, Rhode Island, South Carolina and West Virginia, CNBC reported.


Not surprised, NY state is taxing unemployment benefits. This state has the highest income taxes out of all 50 states. The liberals always need to find new ways to tax and spend.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Not surprised, NY state is taxing unemployment benefits. This state has the highest income taxes out of all 50 states. The liberals always need to find new ways to tax and spend.


NYS is letting you take the $10200. deduction .from unemployment.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/13-states-won-t-let-110020079.html


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and, at least one list, Calif didn't make it. Yay.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

To my knowledge, AZ has not yet followed the Fed forgiveness on the first $10,200 of benefits.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I had them take the taxes out of unemployment at the beginning
so i wouldnt have to pay. 
That 10k break will help but i still made 25k from rideshare last year


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

68350 said:


> To my knowledge, AZ has not yet followed the Fed forgiveness on the first $10,200 of benefits.


 I live in AZ, so far no news.
Our Governor Ducey is Republican. He could care less if it doesn't; benefit him.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I R ME said:


> I live in AZ, so far no news.
> Our Governor Ducey is Republican. He could care less if it doesn't; benefit him.


AZ did finally pass leg. to match the May 15 filing date for Federal tax returns. The Gov just needs to sign it. I have to amend my return so will probably do so in early May.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> NYS is letting you take the $10200. deduction .from unemployment.


NYS decided to tax unemployment you can't take the $10200 deduction


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

68350 said:


> AZ did finally pass leg. to match the May 15 filing date for Federal tax returns. The Gov just needs to sign it. I have to amend my return so will probably do so in early May.


 I have an appointment Friday, April 30. 
Ironically DES sent me a correction through their site, that they miscalculated my unemployment by 2151.00 of income.
I already had my taxes done (go figure). 
I don't want to be caught up with the IRS for DES screw-ups!
I ain't going to jail for fraud.


----------



## Firefly333 (Jan 24, 2017)

I R ME said:


> I have an appointment Friday, April 30.
> Ironically DES sent me a correction through their site, that they miscalculated my unemployment by 2151.00 of income.
> I already had my taxes done (go figure).
> I don't want to be caught up with the IRS for DES screw-ups!
> I ain't going to jail for fraud.


File an amended return with the IRS to include $2151 of income. It can't be fraud if it was the DES that screwed up.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I R ME said:


> I have an appointment Friday, April 30.
> Ironically DES sent me a correction through their site, that they miscalculated my unemployment by 2151.00 of income.
> I already had my taxes done (go figure).
> I don't want to be caught up with the IRS for DES screw-ups!
> I ain't going to jail for fraud.


Same here. That was the paper check we got right before DES got the PUA portal running. F'N bizarre that DES missed reporting that on the original 1099G, and MY bad for not catching it before I filed. I have my refunds, and I'll amend right before the May deadline.



Firefly333 said:


> File an amended return with the IRS to include $2151 of income. It can't be fraud if it was the DES that screwed up.


Yep. Legally we have 3 years to amend, but that adds penalties and interest.


----------

